# Closed



## azurill (Jun 20, 2020)

Hello,
Celeste is here in front of Julians house with shooting stars . Redd is also here with 3 fake paintings.
Redd paintings
Famous
Wishful
Graceful
Sylvana is crafting woodland wall


I have some diys at the beach to the left of the airport. Come see if you need any.
Peanut is crafting I forget what lol
Shops:
Ables closed
Nooks : open

code is FR4GJ


DIYs
Angled signpost
Log  bench
Dark wooden mosaic wall
Ironwood clock 2
Orange wall
Grass skirt
Sandy beach flooring
Simple diy workbench
Paw print doorplate
Underwater wall
Cherry wall 2
Ironwood low table
Timber doorplate
Log bed 3
Hedge standee
Water pump
Wooden simple bed 2
Wooden chair
Large cardboard boxes
Tiki torch
Wooden full-length mirror
Wooden end table
Pear wardrobe
Starry sands flooring
Flat garden rock
Cool windflower crown
Barbell
Manga-library wall 2
Jungle wall
Shell wand
Shell table
Shell wreath
wooden-block bed
Wooden block chest
Wooden block wall clock
Log garden lounge
Ukulele 2
Coconut juice
Stacked magazine 2
Cardboard sofa
Orange rug
Stone lion-dog
Golden gears
Golden toilet
Iron frame
Matryoshka
Natural garden table
Peach rug
Stone wall

Please leave by airport thanks


----------



## pandachu (Jun 20, 2020)

I'd love to visit just super quick, it's really late here


----------



## azurill (Jun 20, 2020)

Of course will send you the code

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020

Villagers switched crafting it is now Margie crafting the hedge standee

switched again wade is now crafting Orange wall no longer crafting


----------



## azurill (Jun 20, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Katya01 (Jun 20, 2020)

Hello! If you are still online I would love to come past


----------



## azurill (Jun 20, 2020)

Sure come on by


----------



## LalaGwendolyn (Jun 20, 2020)

Can I come on by?


----------



## azurill (Jun 20, 2020)

LalaGwendolyn said:


> Can I come on by?


Yes you can


----------



## LalaGwendolyn (Jun 20, 2020)

azurill said:


> Yes you can


Thank you! I’ve never been to another island, would just like to shop if possible for a bit!!!


----------



## azurill (Jun 20, 2020)

LalaGwendolyn said:


> Thank you! I’ve never been to another island, would just like to shop if possible for a bit!!!


Sure nooks will be open for the next 20minutes . Do you need any fruit?


----------



## LalaGwendolyn (Jun 20, 2020)

azurill said:


> Sure nooks will be open for the next 20minutes . Do you need any fruit?


I only have cherries and coconuts so if you’re willing to spare I’d love some!


----------



## azurill (Jun 20, 2020)

LalaGwendolyn said:


> I only have cherries and coconuts so if you’re willing to spare I’d love some!


I have all fruit will show you where it is


----------



## LalaGwendolyn (Jun 20, 2020)

Thank you so much helping and giving so much!!


----------



## azurill (Jun 20, 2020)

LalaGwendolyn said:


> Thank you so much helping and giving so much!!


Your welcome .


----------



## azurill (Jun 21, 2020)

Sylvana crafting Terrarium


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 21, 2020)

Is this still open and is the dodo code the same? I'd love to stop by!


----------



## azurill (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes it is open and yes code is the same


----------



## azurill (Jun 23, 2020)

Back open . Too many fossils in storage so come and get what you need for free. Sylvana is crafting.


----------



## loochan (Jun 23, 2020)

i’m gonna come by  
do you need any specific diy?


----------



## azurill (Jun 23, 2020)

loochan said:


> i’m gonna come by
> do you need any specific diy?


Hello, The diys I am looking for are on this wishlist




__





						DIY wishlist by azurill | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View DIY wishlist, a list by azurill containing 58 items




					villagerdb.com


----------



## azurill (Jun 24, 2020)

Celeste is here and Sylvana is crafting


----------



## Anblick (Jun 24, 2020)

azurill said:


> Celeste is here and Sylvana is crafting


Can I please come by?


----------



## pandachu (Jun 24, 2020)

Can I come by please?


----------



## azurill (Jun 24, 2020)

Yes you both can come. Code is in first post.


----------



## Mayor Moon (Jun 24, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## azurill (Jun 24, 2020)

Mayor Moon said:


> Can I come?


Yea come on over


----------



## Mayor Moon (Jun 24, 2020)

azurill said:


> Yea come on over


Thank you!


----------



## azurill (Jun 24, 2020)

Mayor Moon said:


> Thank you!


Your welcome


----------



## Ellen258 (Jun 24, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## azurill (Jun 24, 2020)

Ellen258 said:


> Can I come?


Yes come on over


----------



## Ellen258 (Jun 24, 2020)

azurill said:


> Yes come on over


How do I find your code?


----------



## azurill (Jun 24, 2020)

It is on the first post. It is N5178


----------



## azurill (Jun 25, 2020)

Alfonso is crafting a Rose wreath


----------



## azurill (Jun 25, 2020)

Sorry Alfonso stopped crafting
Reminder always leave by airport when someone is crafting if you leave silent they stop crafting.


----------



## Anblick (Jun 25, 2020)

azurill said:


> Sorry Alfonso stopped crafting
> Reminder always leave by airport when someone is crafting if you leave silent they stop crafting.


Sorry, probably me, I had a power outage and got disconnected as I was trying to get into the airport :| and lost everything I did on your island too. It definitely wasn't intentional :/


----------



## azurill (Jun 25, 2020)

Anblick said:


> Sorry, probably me, I had a power outage and got disconnected as I was trying to get into the airport :| and lost everything I did on your island too. It definitely wasn't intentional :/


I see it’s ok, sorry that happened . do you remember what diys you wanted,


----------



## Anblick (Jun 25, 2020)

azurill said:


> I see it’s ok, sorry that happened . do you remember what diys you wanted,


It was actually Alfonso's rose wreath! I didn't realize I didn't have it, actually, I'm so annoyed to have an electrical hiccup bad enough RIGHT THEN OF COURSE -_- but I suppose that's the midwest this time of year for you


----------



## azurill (Jun 25, 2020)

Anblick said:


> It was actually Alfonso's rose wreath! I didn't realize I didn't have it, actually, I'm so annoyed to have an electrical hiccup bad enough RIGHT THEN OF COURSE -_- but I suppose that's the midwest this time of year for you


No worries I picked up an extra one earlier so it’s all yours.


----------



## Anblick (Jun 25, 2020)

azurill said:


> No worries I picked up an extra one earlier so it’s all yours.


omg ;u; you are so sweet!! I *really* appreciate it.


----------



## azurill (Jun 25, 2020)

Anblick said:


> omg ;u; you are so sweet!! I *really* appreciate it.


Your welcome , would you like me to drop off or I can reopen when I get back to my island and you can pick up.


----------



## Anblick (Jun 25, 2020)

Why don't I sent you one just to make sure if I get another disconnect, it'll only bungle things over here? XD just please don't mind my absolutely bonkers mess by the airport, I'm like in the weeds of remodeling and it's NUTS right now ugh! dodo is 4SP1R


----------



## azurill (Jun 25, 2020)

Ok will be over in a minute


----------



## Anblick (Jun 25, 2020)

oh. my. god.


----------



## azurill (Jun 25, 2020)

Anblick said:


> oh. my. god.


Maybe try again or another day, will keep it for you. I’m sure I will get it to you.


----------



## Anblick (Jun 25, 2020)

azurill said:


> Maybe try again or another day, will keep it for you. I’m sure I will get it to you.


Yeah my game is clearly having NONE OF IT right now! -_- thank you so much, I really really appreciate it. ARGH!!!


----------



## azurill (Jun 25, 2020)

Anblick said:


> Yeah my game is clearly having NONE OF IT right now! -_- thank you so much, I really really appreciate it. ARGH!!!


Your welcome . Won’t be on much tomorrow because of work but will be on at night and Saturday so will can try again. Have a great night.


----------



## Anblick (Jun 25, 2020)

azurill said:


> Your welcome . Won’t be on much tomorrow because of work but will be on at night and Saturday so will can try again. Have a great night.


You too! I'm pretty flexible in general (workin from home and uhh also never leave home right now lolol) so feel free to hit me up and odds are I'm around. Thanks so much ;u;


----------



## azurill (Jun 27, 2020)

Bug off is here


----------



## Alysan (Jun 27, 2020)

azurill said:


> Bug off is here


Are you hosting people for bug off? I'd love to come over and gain some extra points!


----------



## azurill (Jun 27, 2020)

Are you hosting people for bug off? I'd love to come over and gain some extra points!
[/QUOTE]
Yes
New Code is 85GDC


----------



## azurill (Jun 30, 2020)

Celeste is here


----------



## Zazagirl12 (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi would I be able to visit? 
thanks for this!


----------



## azurill (Jun 30, 2020)

Zazagirl12 said:


> Hi would I be able to visit?
> thanks for this!


Sure come on over, your welcome. Code is new code FV293


----------



## sunnibunniva (Jun 30, 2020)

azurill said:


> Celeste is here



could I come visit? ☺

any fossils and diys still available?


----------



## azurill (Jun 30, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> could I come visit? ☺
> 
> any fossils and diys still available?


Yes you can come and yes there are still fossils and DIY’s


----------



## madisonash9958 (Jun 30, 2020)

I'd like to visit for Celeste if that's okay =)


----------



## azurill (Jun 30, 2020)

madisonash9958 said:


> I'd like to visit for Celeste if that's okay =)


Of course come on over


----------



## Arlaluvs (Jun 30, 2020)

Interested in coming


----------



## azurill (Jun 30, 2020)

Arlaluvs said:


> Interested in coming


Come on over


----------



## sunnibunniva (Jun 30, 2020)

got disconnect.. tyssm for all the fossils and recipes tho!


----------



## azurill (Jun 30, 2020)

Sorry about that not surewhy.  Your welcome.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2020)

interested


----------



## azurill (Jun 30, 2020)

Come on over let me find Celeste again,


----------



## azurill (Jun 30, 2020)

updated 
DIYs
Peach hat
Iron garden table
Cherry wall
Log bed 2
Iron shelf
Hedge standee 2
Water pump
Wooden simple bed 2
Wooden chair
Large cardboard boxes


----------



## Midna64 (Jun 30, 2020)

Hello! Would love to come over!


----------



## azurill (Jun 30, 2020)

Goodnight


----------



## azurill (Jul 2, 2020)

Redd is here

Real Serene painting
Fake Academic Painting
Fake Motherly Statue sold


----------



## Coco63 (Jul 2, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## azurill (Jul 2, 2020)

Coco63 said:


> Can I come?


Sure sending code


----------



## sunnybear526 (Jul 2, 2020)

azurill said:


> Sure sending code


Can I come

	Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020



sunnybear526 said:


> Can I come


If there is the real painting


----------



## azurill (Jul 2, 2020)

sunnybear526 said:


> Can I come
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020
> 
> ...


Real Serene painting


----------



## sunnybear526 (Jul 2, 2020)

azurill said:


> Real Serene painting


Yes


----------



## azurill (Jul 2, 2020)

sunnybear526 said:


> Yes


Sending code


----------



## azurill (Jul 3, 2020)

Apple is crafting chic cosmos wreath. New code KK1JD . Some shooting stars


----------



## Bloobloop (Jul 3, 2020)

i'd love to drop by, thanks!


----------



## azurill (Jul 3, 2020)

Bloobloop said:


> i'd love to drop by, thanks!


sure come on over.


----------



## IslaYuka (Jul 3, 2020)

I’m coming over if that’s ok


----------



## azurill (Jul 3, 2020)

IslaYuka said:


> I’m coming over if that’s ok


It’s ok


----------



## Coco63 (Jul 3, 2020)

May I come over?


----------



## azurill (Jul 3, 2020)

Coco63 said:


> May I come over?


Sure come on over


----------



## azurill (Jul 3, 2020)

Thanks for coming


----------



## azurill (Jul 8, 2020)

Celeste is here , new code is CYNPT. Updated diy list on first post. There are a couple of stars.


----------



## elphieluvr (Jul 8, 2020)

I’d love to come by and see if I can get some stars! Do you accept tips?


----------



## azurill (Jul 8, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> I’d love to come by and see if I can get some stars! Do you accept tips?


Sure come on over sorry if they are few,


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 8, 2020)

azurill said:


> Sure come on over sorry if they are few,


Is this still happening?


----------



## azurill (Jul 8, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Is this still happening?


Yes it is come on over.


----------



## DragonLatios (Jul 8, 2020)

azurill said:


> Yes it is come on over.


Can i come over?


----------



## azurill (Jul 22, 2020)

Code is M4VCY
Apple is crafting

Recently added these diys
Barbell
Manga-library wall 2
Jungle wall
Shell wand
Log garden lounge
Ukulele 2
Coconut juice
Stacked magazine 2
Cardboard sofa
Orange rug
Stone lion-dog
Golden gears


----------



## Buffi (Jul 22, 2020)

Can I come visit? Momma Bear from Bookpinch sorry just saw code omw


----------



## azurill (Jul 22, 2020)

Buffi said:


> Can I come visit? Momma Bear from Bookpinch


Sure come on over  code M4VCY

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020

Forgot to mention kicks is here


----------



## Skandranon (Jul 22, 2020)

still open for visitors?


----------



## azurill (Jul 22, 2020)

Yes open


----------



## Skandranon (Jul 22, 2020)

my internet is being wonky, think I will have to pass for now


----------



## azurill (Jul 22, 2020)

It’s okay apple stopped crafting , remember to  alway  leave by airport not quietly because anyone crafting stops,


----------



## Skandranon (Jul 22, 2020)

I'll remember that, but wasn't an intentional disconnect


----------



## azurill (Jul 22, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> I'll remember that, but wasn't an intentional disconnect


No worries just so you know.


----------



## azurill (Jul 24, 2020)

Celeste is here in front of Julian’s house with shooting stars .
Sylvana is crafting woodland wall 
Redd is also here with 3 fake paintings.
Redd paintings
Famous
Wishful
Graceful


----------

